# The big 26" ladies Higgsns all-encompassing thread...



## Saving Tempest (Apr 5, 2014)

*The big 26" ladies Higgins all-encompassing thread...*

This is about that ladies 26" Higgins I've been fixing...if somebody actually locates other stuff I posted about it outside of other peoples threads feel free to conglomerate them into a blackout cake.

What I have or is on the way:

Decals and a full set of spokes and nipples from bicyclebones (Thank you Dan!) 
Musselman hub conversion to 1/2" ny fat tire trading (Chris I)
Headbadge from scrubbinrims
1/2" sprocket from Dave Marko

Thank you to everyone listed and kudos to others will follow as they are accrued. Pictures as soon as I get my floppy drive running on the old Dell and the new dual core AMD (2005 is NEW TO ME).


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry but the computer mojo isn't all there yet...I'll be working on that later today.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 20, 2016)

Nothing to report on now...I traded what I could find of her to a couple guys that run the latest local DTV station in exchange for replacing a bunch of corroded cable and fixing the antenna so that it no longer blows in the wind.

Now all but one station that I don't watch anyway comes in, STRONG.

Now I have 30/37 signals in clear, including Heartland (old TNN) and 7 channels of PBS, which pretty much covers everything else.

That was 5 hours of work for them so I think they did me a favor.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 21, 2016)

Even Bicyclebones was happy to hear of this, said I did a good job and got it to somebody who could make it work again. A few of his parts went into it, including the replacement rack jewel...

So both of the rusty old ladies bikes I got for free on Christmas Day over five years ago got to good homes...a friend of mine took the 24" "Ross" frame and finished it for his girlfriend too.

Happy endings.


----------

